# Crisp Pork Skin For The Captain



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 9, 2005)

Captain,

As much as I sometimes despise Bobby Flay(his attitutde mainly), I do enjoy his new show BBQ with Bobby Flay mainly because he doesn't do any cooking on the show.  It's more of a BBQ travel log.  Any way here is a link to the show in which I saw the crispiest moistest pork in my life.  The skin actually crackled when bit into.  Now I know that this isn't traditional BBQ, but the results looked outstanding and it only took 3 1/2 hours to cook the pig.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes ... 32,00.html

This does however require special cookware and it  appears to be reasonably priced.

http://www.lacajachina.com/

I'm toying with the idea of getting one myself.  Boy do I love BBQ toys and gadgets.

Kloset


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Susan's got one of those china things...The only thing bad I saw about them is you can't get any smoke to the meat.  I think Susan said she tilted hers a bit to allow the rendered fat to run to one end so the meat wouldn't cook in it..


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah Bill the lack of smoke could be a major drawback but Chinese do make excellent pork.  I'm sure Alton Brown could figure a way to get smoke into the pork.  Maybe a small hot plate with an aluminum foil pouch of hickory chips sitting on top of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

I remember reading "somewhere" about a mod you can do to get smoke to the meat but I can't remember where or exactly what it was...Damn!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks!  I actually debated Susan over a year ago about the merits of that cooker.  By all accounts, it turns out a fabulous product.  Susan also recalled hearing about a smoker mod, but wasn't sure.

   I doubt I'll get it, simply because, like someone here once said, true bbq requires smoke, and frankly, I'd be nervous as heck about not being able to see the pig or monitor the temp.

  That cooker looks like it sort of steams/pressure cooks, which is probably a great way to do it.  My current thought is maybe selling my gasser and buying...(maybe a Lang?).  No rush though...I have no pig pickings scheduled!  Just assisting in Columbia in 2 weeks.

I'll get that crispy skin one way or the other!


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2005)

I remember Susan.....  :-(  :badgrin:  :-(


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2005)

To be honest, I may have to consider that box thingy....it's affordable, and makes great food....it's just that I was born in eastern North Carolina, and they may not let back in if I buy that thing!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2005)

I guess its untraditional


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 9, 2005)

Lets just call it tradional Chinese BBQ as practiced by Cuban Floridians.  That ought to confuse them!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 9, 2005)

Jeff, that was the best pork I have ever seen.  Now if I can only figure out a way to induce smoke into the picture, I'd buy one in a heartbeat.  I heard Susan has one.  I sent her a PM asking her opinion.  I hope she checks in occassionaly and will continue to post again.  Does anyone know why she left?  I can't figure it out.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 9, 2005)

Glenn,

Thanks for the info.  I'd love to see pictures if you can get them.  In fact if you can get them and we can figure out how to do it, I'll buy one and we can do a pig at SmokeStock 2005 on it.

Thanks again.


----------

